
Start up job – what should I ask when putting together my financial package - armandgw
I&#x27;ve recently been given the opportunity to work for virtual reality start up. They have offered me a 50&#x2F;50 cash&#x2F;equity deal which I&#x27;m not 100% on as there&#x27;s never a guarantee it will successful. They plan to have closed their Series A funding within 8 months. I&#x27;d like to have a 1 year deal and reassess my long term investment once they have closed Series A. What information should I be requesting or considering when putting together my financial package.
======
thefastlane
my opinion: equity in a not-publicly-traded firm should be treated as icing on
the cake, nothing more. you should negotiate (in good faith, not
contentiously) for a proper, market-rate salary. consider (amongst other
things) the future value of the money you will be missing out on if you were
to take a below-market salary for some period of time.

a possibly relevant discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10783711](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10783711)

